# Finishing Basement - semi dedicated H/T!



## jroc (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi,
I've been busy finishing my basement in my new house and have my theatre area mainly planned out but I'm looking for some advice on how to finish off my screen wall.
First things first here's my semi-dedicated room:
- 13x27 area (open to rest of basement). 8' finished ceiling height. I'm doing a drop ceiling with rockwool insulated joists.
- 115" 2.35 screen with a seating position at about 15 feet back.
- Panny AE4000U Projector - not yet purchased
- Tanta LCR 6 LCR speakers
- surrounds not yet decided
- Marantz SR7002 or 8002 receiver.
- Carpet on floor - still concrete at the moment.

Here's a pic of my unfinished screen wall - I have the speakers already mounted.









Here's my roughed out basement plan. At this point all my walls are up and drywall is 95% complete.









The open space below the screen is open for either an equipment cabinet or a mondo subwoofer box there.

What I need help deciding on is how to finish off the screen wall. I see how some of the screens posted on this forum look like they are wrapped in speakercloth or something similar. Ideally I'd like to finish it like that. I have some rockwool leftover I'll stuff in the studs regardless.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Just get some black Guilford FR701-2100. It's transparent enough to even put the speakers behind.

Bryan


----------



## jroc (Feb 1, 2010)

So just make some grills and wrap the material like a speaker grill? Sounds great! Thanks!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You can certainly do that. Velcro works well to attach the grilles to the framework you already have.

Bryan


----------



## jroc (Feb 1, 2010)

Perfect. Now to source out the GOM material. I'm in Canada.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You can get it from GIK - there's an 8 yard minimum per color. Figure what all you need and let me know.

Bryan


----------

